# Who wants to be in charge of seeding the wiki for now?



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Just FYI - any registered member can create or edit any wiki page.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been trying to add a couple of tables to help people planning an EV conversion but the formatting is pretty difficult. I tried to make the font uniform on my Donor Car Selection page and it completely ruined the format and i don't know how to undo it. If someone could aptly make it look pretty that would be wonderful. Having lines between the individual cells might be nice too.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for helping. I cleaned up the table. There were a few extra tds in there and for some reason parenthesis caused formatting issues if there wasn't a space in front of them. It looks good now.


----------

